# Think you know Jack?



## jpranch (Jul 22, 2010)

A little humor to start your day. This was hilarious!

http://www.gillettenewsrecord.com/content/current/special/spec11.pdf


----------



## RJJ (Jul 22, 2010)

Well! JIM !! I have come to the conclusion I don't know Jack! That was a real good LOL! I wish I had been present to see it!

Great way to start the day!


----------



## ccbuilding (Jul 22, 2010)

Got to love Rodeo's. Never know who's going to win. Thanks. Great morning chuckle.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 22, 2010)

The grayhounds would have caught him if it were at a dog racing track.  

Nice story JP and too bad for that "cowboy" from Iowa.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 22, 2010)

Why didn't someone rope him?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 22, 2010)

It was a close race, but the rabbit won by a hare!


----------



## RJJ (Jul 22, 2010)

I suggest a new Rodeo event! Rabbit roping! Now that will take some real cowboys to master that!

It is now quitting time and I have been chuckling about this all day!


----------



## vegas paul (Jul 23, 2010)

Wabbit Wodeo!  (but you have to be vewy, vewy quiet)


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 23, 2010)

wabbit wodeo with waskly wanglers


----------



## TimNY (Jul 23, 2010)

perhaps the link has changed?  I didn't even crack a smile?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 23, 2010)

The link has changed.  The original artical was about a rabbit loose at the rodeo and the comotion it caused.


----------

